# CSS styles werden von Dreamweaver nicht geladen



## countryqt30 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir werden die css-styles komischerweise nicht im Dreamweaver angezeigt.
Bei der tatsaechlichen website funktioniert's einwandfrei.
Hier mal ein Screenshot:


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Als erstes würde ich mal den Pfad zu den CSS-Styles prüfen (evtl. wird ja auf die Domain verwiesen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## countryqt30 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi Dr Dau,

alle Pfadangaben sind relativ. Beispiel:
    <link href="assets/css/desktop/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Dezember 2011)

War nur eine spontane Idee. 

Ich kenne mich mit Dreamweaver nicht aus, aber ist Dir aufgefallen dass Dir ein Hinweis angezeigt wird?
Kannst Du in "Preferences" dazu noch etwas einstellen?
Und hast Du mal geschaut ob es etwas bringt wenn Du "Discover" anklickst?


----------



## countryqt30 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hey!
Ja, habe bereits versucht, "Discover" zu klicken - er laedt kurz und dann nichts.
Auch der "Live View" funktioniert gar nicht (Modus dafuer gedacht, um Websiten wie 'richtige' Websiten darzustellen) - Hier laedt er ewig und zeigt nur ein weisses Bild an.

Ich benutze auch css & php - was aber kein problem sein sollte, da es ja im Browser lokal  auch funktioniert, sprich lokaler webserver.


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Dezember 2011)

countryqt30 hat gesagt.:


> Auch der "Live View" funktioniert gar nicht (Modus dafuer gedacht, um Websiten wie 'richtige' Websiten darzustellen) - Hier laedt er ewig und zeigt nur ein weisses Bild an.


Dann stimmt da irgendwas nicht.
Apache (und ggf. MySQL) hast Du aber am laufen wenn Du Dreamweaver startest?

Schaue Dir am besten mal die Schritt für Schritt Anleitung an:
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/dreamweaver/articles/setup_php.html


----------

